
Remotely Modifying a Running Lisp Program Using Swank - behnamoh
http://cvberry.com/tech_writings/howtos/remotely_modifying_a_running_program_using_swank.html
======
behnamoh
For more examples of this, see these:

[http://www.flownet.com/gat/jpl-lisp.html](http://www.flownet.com/gat/jpl-
lisp.html)

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5074781/editing-
programs...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5074781/editing-programs-
while-they-are-running-why/56207880#56207880)

------
behnamoh
More details about the link:

[https://lispcookbook.github.io/cl-
cookbook/debugging.html#re...](https://lispcookbook.github.io/cl-
cookbook/debugging.html#remote-debugging)

